# some pics of my pouters



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*Nice... But not all pics pouter*


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

palestine said:


> *Nice... But not all pics pouter*


not all the birds are pouters, the ones that are not are arkangles


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

I love arkangles I like your pigeons they look very happy


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

Callum Young said:


> I love arkangles I like your pigeons they look very happy


yeah I just unloaded over 200 birds, about two weeks ago, and a guy is comming to get pretty much all the rest tusday. all said and done I'll olny have 26 left. these are all birds I'm keeping. I'm going more into pouters now. I have a lot of big plans for them but that's all I can say because it will start a fight and I just got off of being banned from this site for it last time.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

we love the pouters . especially the brunners the clowns of the pigeons


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

these are all cubans and cuban/brunner crosses


----------



## Zenyata (Jun 14, 2012)

*Beautiful Pouters*

I'm looking for a Pouter cock to motivate my racing hens. Any suggestions?


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

not realy sure how to do that, I just kinda got into them my self


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

*Pica cocks*



Zenyata said:


> I'm looking for a Pouter cock to motivate my racing hens. Any suggestions?


I know some racing friends that use pica cocks to motivate there racers.
I will have some for sale here soon.

Thanks


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very nice.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah I just got some more, and have some more comming. I now have brunners, cubans, cuban brunner crosses, a pair of horsmans, and a valincia. I have picas and horsmans comming.


----------

